# Repertoire for a public recital



## Chopin_Fan777 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi guys,

I just want advice for what solo piano pieces I should play for a public recital I'd like to perform in a year or so. I'd like my pieces to have a single theme that involves life's journey. It should cover birth, life experiences, and nostalgia. I'd also like the pieces to be very advanced (something equivalent to RCM Grade 10 or Diploma grade) because I'm also being marked.

Any opinions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

That's kind of specific. Are you looking for pieces that are literally programme music about life? Or just for things that sound a bit like they could represent something along those lines? 

And how long is the recital meant to be?


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Schumann's _Kinderszenen_ is the only thing that comes easily to mind.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Alkan's Grande Sonate, Les Quatre Ages, fits the bill!


----------



## Chopin_Fan777 (Apr 22, 2010)

The recital is supposed to be an hour to an hour and a half. And the pieces have to vary with different periods. Basically the pieces could invoke a certain emotion or event. Like a piece that could invoke unfulfilled love or a piece that can be interpreted as a dance-like piece. It just has to be varied and the pieces have to encompass a series of emotions.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Do you not have any initial suggestions of your own? Surely if you're playing at Diploma standard you have a great familiarity with the piano repertoire.


----------



## Chopin_Fan777 (Apr 22, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Do you not have any initial suggestions of your own? Surely if you're playing at Diploma standard you have a great familiarity with the piano repertoire.


I do, but I kinda wanted to include other pieces such as trios and duets. And most of the repertoire from the Canadian syllabus just doesn't fit. I just wanted some extra opinions is all. Individual pieces, sonatas, trios, things of that kind are fine.


----------

